# hydrogen peroxide for smelly shoes?



## pdxtim (Nov 15, 2004)

I got a good deal on a pair of Sidi Dominators. Tried them on but didn't do a smell test till I got home and they failed (they smelled like dogs and feet). I've washed them with laundry detergent and put baking powder inside them but they still smell somewhat. I'm thinking of soaking them with hydrogen peroxide as an alternative to bleach. Has anyone ever tried this? Would this harm the shoes? Thanks for any input.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

try stuffing dry (has to be dry) tea bags (used if you want to save money). It works for me.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

If you know anyone with an ozone generator it will totally kill whatever was living in there and causing the subsequent smell, old tea bags like mentioned above or crumpled newspaper will also work. I would not use peroxide, a solution of borax and water might help.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Not baking powder -- baking soda.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

Hot air from hairdryer may help


----------



## zyzbot (Feb 3, 2004)

I've used carpet deodorizer on my shoes before. It worked quite well. I just put a small amount of the concentrate in a spray bottle and mixed it with water.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Kitty litter works pretty good, unless you have a cat. Then that's a whole 'nother issue. I have used fabric softner sheets too.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Get a new smell*



pdxtim said:


> I got a good deal on a pair of Sidi Dominators. Tried them on but didn't do a smell test till I got home and they failed (they smelled like dogs and feet). I've washed them with laundry detergent and put baking powder inside them but they still smell somewhat. I'm thinking of soaking them with hydrogen peroxide as an alternative to bleach. Has anyone ever tried this? Would this harm the shoes? Thanks for any input.


How about a "smell exchange"? If you ride them for a while, I guarantee they will smell like your feet, rather than what they smell like now. After you get the new smell installed, then you can use whatever method you currently use to remove the smell of your feet from your shoes. Personally, I just run them through the washing machine (cold water & detergent).


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

H2O2 is a very potent oxidizer/bleach, I wouldn't use it on something you plan on keeping for any length of time particularly shoes or clothing. It's also not a good thing for wounds.... causes tissue damage


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

prschatt said:


> H2O2 is a very potent oxidizer/bleach, I wouldn't use it on something you plan on keeping for any length of time particularly shoes or clothing. It's also not a good thing for wounds.... causes tissue damage


I agree, especially about the "soaking them in H2O2. It's strong stuff. I use it for sterilizing my sax mouthpieces. I might put a little on a paper towel & wipe the inside, but I certainly wouldn't soak'em.


----------



## Visitor302 (Aug 6, 2005)

The Mythbusters used Vodka to wash the stink off Adam's feet. In fact, they've used Vodka to get oders out of other things to.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

pdxtim said:


> I got a good deal on a pair of Sidi Dominators. Tried them on but didn't do a smell test till I got home and they failed (they smelled like dogs and feet). I've washed them with laundry detergent and put baking powder inside them but they still smell somewhat. I'm thinking of soaking them with hydrogen peroxide as an alternative to bleach. Has anyone ever tried this? Would this harm the shoes? Thanks for any input.


Why do new shoes smell like dog and feet?? freaking return them.


----------



## pdxtim (Nov 15, 2004)

*sorry, they were used*

Forgot to mention in the initial posting that they were used, not new. In good shape other than the smell, and cost $50.

Regarding H2O2, I've seen a dilute bleach solution recommended for smell, and figured H2O2 would be a safer alternative. I've seen it recommended, diluted, as a mouth wash, for instance.


----------



## trekkie7 (Mar 23, 2008)

H2O2 is right on the money. Myth Busters got skunk odor out of their bathroom with it. It's the prime ingredient in Simple Solution (Oxy-Solution Version) Pet Odor and Stain Remover. Available at Petsmart. Takes yellow dog barf bile out of the carpet and such - - no residual odor. And... it doesn't take the color out. It's safe, biodegradable and takes blood out of scrubs!


----------



## pdxtim (Nov 15, 2004)

*are you sure it's a strong bleach?*



prschatt said:


> H2O2 is a very potent oxidizer/bleach, I wouldn't use it on something you plan on keeping for any length of time particularly shoes or clothing. It's also not a good thing for wounds.... causes tissue damage


I know it's a strong oxidizer and damages injured tissue, but I didn't think it was a strong bleach. In fact I thought it could be used in place of bleach in some cases but is much safer. I could be wrong though, as I'm no chemist.....


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Bars of soap or fabric softener works well too .... I wouldn't put harsh chemicals in something that my feet would be rubbing against and sweating in.


----------



## pdxtim (Nov 15, 2004)

*I don't think H2O2 is harsh though*

I ain't a chemist, but if I remember correctly from Chem 101 H2O2 turns into water after it's exposed to air and oxidizes.


----------



## bianchi bob (Mar 23, 2008)

An ozone generator works great at eliminating odor. They are not the easist thing to find. They are commonly used in hospitals, commercial kitchens and wineries. The only concern is that ozonated water will degrade rubber and some plastics after repeated use.


----------



## pdxtim (Nov 15, 2004)

*would H2O2 just once be OK?*

I'm thinkng of spraying inside of shoes with H2O2 once, or at most dipping them in the stuff just once in order to clean. Would that likely damage the shoes? Thanks.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

Depends on its concentration. 


pdxtim said:


> I'm thinkng of spraying inside of shoes with H2O2 once, or at most dipping them in the stuff just once in order to clean. Would that likely damage the shoes? Thanks.


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

*rubbing alcohol*

we routinely use a 70 percent ethanol solution to wipe down lab counters before doing sterile work. i would give that a try before hydrogen peroxide, which would seem to be more damaging to fabric and threading. rubbing alochol staight, or diluted with water, in a spray bottle might do the trick in shoes to kill the microbes.


----------



## trekkie7 (Mar 23, 2008)

Get the premixed stuff from the pet store (see previous post). Read the label and dunk them already. I would not use the stuff on my carpets if it would destroy them. Trust me on this...if it can handle dog vomit and urine, it will work on your shoes. They weren't meant to last forever anyway. Now, salty sea water....that would destroy them.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

Ethanol does not fight shoe smells so good.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

In the past, whenever I've had tennies become rank with foot odor, I've used either rubbing alcohol (try to get the 99% or 97% variety, the 70% variety contains an oil to make your hands glide over the skin better and leaves a residue) or denatured alcohol in a spray bottle. One or two spurts inside each shoe and allowed to dry should do it. If it's really bad then three or four spurts. If I get athlete's foot I do this trick with my feet, too. Gives new meaning to 'cold feet'.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

Have tried 99% alcohol as well spray of denaturated alcohol several times w/o any noticable success. Using it on the foot is another matter entirely.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Coffee Beans or Sodium Methabisulphite*

When playing hockey we use to throw coffe beans into the hockey bags... get pretty rank at times... 

Methabisulfite is a cleaning agent to clean wine bottles... strong stuff.... mix with water but dont breath in....


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a 14 year old who plays travel ice hockey. There is no worse smell in the world than his hockey bag and skates (he skates without socks) in particular. I tell anyone who will listen, the best cure for this is BACTINE in the pump bottle. Go to any pharmacy. A couple of sprays to each shoe after each ride will take care of the odor. The trick is - it doesnt just mask the odor, it kills the bacteria that creates it. Trust me - THIS WORKS!!!


----------

